# ssdi vs mmj



## N.E.wguy (May 24, 2013)

SSDI and federal mmj are automatic denial of ssdi?

just came from my law firm and was told if you smoke you are breaking federal law and social security is federal so I either quit smoking or kiss my case good by. PTSD is not treatable via pharmaceuticals? But cannabis is effective and even living in a med legal state I will still lose my case and at best will get a 50/50 on the 2nd appeal if it goes to a judge??? Which yes means I can have both benefits and right to use I just need some judge to feel like a nice guy... just they will use it as an automatic denial based on they can..... Any advice on this would be great.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2013)

I call B. S.  

My best friend suffers from PTSD and some physical disabilities from the Vietnam war.  He is on military disability and on social security disability.  He smokes marijuana.  He has his entire life.  The Veteran's Administration knows that he smokes marijuana, and we are not even a mmj state.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 24, 2013)

I agree. I live in mass. U can get a card here for 200$ with your med recs for any thing just about. But by doing so you are denied ssdi. The law firm is owned by a state senator/district judge/lawyer out of another med state.. She also worked previously for the social security administration for 35 years. I have a case that was.denied in 2001 and am fighting a 200k+$ case and being criminalized for having paid taxes and ss all these years now 16 yrs later here we are.

e/ Their advice- stop smoking take the pills to better my chances. I said not gonna happen. Their is no known cure for PTSD. Also I was informed if my case  was denied on that basis and the feds reclassify it within 4yrs they would be required to pay me as well. Torn between the only thing that works and livelihood.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2013)

I can't understand why you can't get it and my buddy did?  It seems like there is something not right.  A law firm owned by a politician isn't really a vote of confidence in my book.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 25, 2013)

They have taken my case and do not get paid unless they win so I can't see where they would steer me wrong. I also appreciate all the input I can get moving forward as this has already been a long tiring process with no close end in sight. Really social security's main job is to deny and avoid claims as the program is already on track to failure. I would find more info about anyones process involving using mmj and obtaining ssdi


----------



## powerplanter (May 25, 2013)

I'm not sure if its automatic denial, I know the judge I had denied me my benefits I'm pretty sure because I was truthful with her about my smoking, but I got them in the end but no back pay.  Screwed me out of three years of wages.  I think I would ask another lawyer.  Take care.


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 25, 2013)

Well what she based it off is it would more then likly be denied for use of a federal banned drug and that if you admit unperscribed self medication of any type they also will deny based on addictions. Came from appt today they want to give me Prozac and some thing else I forget have another appt where I have to give them a decision of my intended course of action as for the lawyer they are very reputable reffferd thru a reputable mental health facility that I do not used so no one really stands to bennifit from miss leading me. Also they have to do alot of work on my behalf before they think I would be reviving payment as long as 2- 2 1/2 years possibly that's a lot of work to do for free imo. They also said if I lived in RI it would be 99% no chance and she would have said no. Also said I would have a better chance in NH if willing to relocate. Currently looking at moving possibly to Maine if anyone is from up there could use some info from them as well.

Thank you both again for your input I appreciate it all.

After thinking about I am going to follow up for a second legal opinion. Maybe they were using that a as an extended screening question to see if I was just and addict. But the fact remains they took the case so they think it is possible to win. As fat as the physc doctor I specifically went to a lic. Psychotherapist which is anti med and unable to prescribe prescriptions and was immeadiatly advise to medicate after explaining I smoke maybe once a week as it is all that helps.


----------



## Rosebud (May 25, 2013)

How are they going to know you use cannabis?


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 25, 2013)

I or anyone applying or appealing signs consent for them to examine you and evaluate you with their doctors with limited notices. Default of any such instructed non schedulable appt is denial of benefits. They envoke every imaginable possibility to deny and seems I am guilty to proven innocent regardless of pcp or physc recommendation as well as i was informed all confidential physc/patient must be waived to get treatment???


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 26, 2013)

Check this out:

hxxp://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local...208900021.html

Maybe you can contact Yale for some backup for your case...  :48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 26, 2013)

What's the name of the artical that link won't work for me tried a few times after fixin it thanks for the info look forward to reading what the artical has in it


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 27, 2013)

ok lets try this again:

hxxp://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Marijuana-May-Cure-PTSD-208900021.html

thats better :48:


----------



## N.E.wguy (May 28, 2013)

Thank you so much jaam! I will defiantly be following up on this now that the link work much green mojo to ya


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 28, 2013)

Something else you may wanna look into:

hxxp://www.rockethub.com/projects/26525-veterans-post-traumatic-stress-and-medical-marijuana

:48:


----------



## lindseyj (May 31, 2014)

Social security first has to determine if you are disabled. If yes, then Social Security has to decide whether the drug or alcohol you are using is a contributing factor to the determination of disability.


----------

